# Training season 2019



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Started off training season 2019 with a northern buddy popping off first tree of the year on Tuesday while I sat at my desk so things were off to a quick start!

Saturday hooked up for a run starting off a good blueberry patch with Pancho and Red blueberry seem to be loaded this summer. We put him across 3-4 roads before he got into some ground we don’t like to go into so we pulled dogs off a bear that was just about done for 

Sunday we went back to the ole blueberry patch again and called on Stubby and Red and quickly had him crossing a couple good roads before getting to a highway where we caught the dogs up! 

Great start to the year feel free houndsmen to share your pictures of training here! 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nightstalkerbowfishing (Jun 1, 2012)

SMITTY1233 said:


> Started off training season 2019 with a northern buddy popping off first tree of the year on Tuesday while I sat at my desk so things were off to a quick start!
> 
> Saturday hooked up for a run starting off a good blueberry patch with Pancho and Red blueberry seem to be loaded this summer. We put him across 3-4 roads before he got into some ground we don’t like to go into so we pulled dogs off a bear that was just about done for
> 
> ...



Well I know they gave my box all we wanted this weekend


----------



## Hoegemeyer (Dec 27, 2017)

Good first week. Dogs getting a few days off


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Two more weekends of travel ball and I’ll be out. Save a few for me!


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Saturday started in a decent blueberry patch Pancho and Stubby got him up and rolling good one crossing before I got there and buddy cut his third dog they had him climbing in no time nice little 5 mile race and slammed him up!

Immediately following the tree I got s txt from a local land owner just saw bear cross the road come on let’s run him. Headed his way and dropped Red and Bailey on what looked like a decent track. Red went about 300 yards and caught him baying and baying. Bailey got there and we cut in Stub, Pancho, Stella, Rufus and Doc! 5 hours later we were still walking and baying him hard got some great footage of a magnificent bear on the ground! 

Sunday started slow but we found a good track crossing a sand trail. Put down Doc, Rufus, Maverick and it was a longer trail job then expected. Doc made two or three crossings the last one alone so we added red and Annie. Bear was caught shortly there after and made a very short run before climbing. An absolute stud of a boar! 

What a weekend in the northwoods!































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

Sounds like you guys had a fun weekend up in bear country. Who's got tags this year?


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Hi Pat I actually drew a tag this year! Super excited for the hunt!


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

Smitty- The group I ran with a couple times said they tried to avoid the bigger bears during training season if possible. If I remember right they worried about dogs getting hurt during a walking bay, and said the smaller bears ran like greyhounds which is what they wanted for conditioning.

Is that the way you approach training season as well? Just curious as to how others go about things. I was only lucky enough to tag along a couple times with a buddy and the group he ran his dogs with. It was an honest to god riot the whole time, training and hunting. Hardest hunting I've ever done.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Sometimes you can’t be choosy have to take what you find if you can only find one you take the one you find. We don’t have a huge pack of dogs so we don’t want torn up either so there is some truth to that yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

We try to lay off the big ones during training season until I start busting chops. My feeling is we wait all year for it, know the risk, and didn’t get all dressed up for nothing. Run ‘em!!!!


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Treed a nice boar Sunday! Rain washed us out Saturday unfortunately. Dogs getting tuned in this was a long cold trail

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Two great days of running this weekend! Slammed up a couple more! [
IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190804/fbba587b785ccdaae981ea72687c5fad.jpg[/IMG]










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Had to staple a couple dogs ornery guy today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Hounds are looking well smitty. Good luck this season!


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

I only have three. Everyone keeps a few dogs and we get together and run. Its a get thing we got going! Always fun to spend time with family and friends in the Northwoods!


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

Looking good.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Another great weekend in the north woods! Pack is pretty tuned in a few bumps, cuts and things to get healthy from but go time is right around the corner as this tree reminded me this weekend! Looking forward to getting some baits set next week!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Another fun weekend in the north woods! Got all the baits set and filled which was more work then normal with the use of barrels hoping it’s worth it. Still hate the 100 yard rule but I’m about 94-96 on all of mine. Managed to tree one bear Saturday phone was in truck no pictures. Ran bears across highway Thursday and Sunday and no run Friday. Been red hot action here or complete busts of days it seems. Hoping to fill my tag on a nice bear come September! Starting to be a little more selective with top 5-7 dogs on how we run them can’t afford any injuries this late in the game 

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Dogs continue to look sharp! Treed two this weekend got some work done and had a great time at camp!






























Real cool video my buddy put together 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

